# Colorado Fishing Trip... South Platte



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

Here are some fish caught on my last trip this weekend to cheesman Canyon. Both rainbows were over 22". The brown was about 17".


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Were they ghost fish??

Used to spend many days around Spinney Mountain and fishing the South Platte when I was a kid!


----------



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

ha lol sorry wanted to get the bigger pictures up.. Cant wait to come back home and do some saltwater fishing


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, take full advantage of where you are! I grew up in Colorado and because I was a kid, I took alot of it for granted.

I guess the catch and release policies are really working now. Just as I left Colorado, they started all the "artificial only" places with 21" or better and only keep one type odf stuff...It was getting VERY regulated when I left


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh...one more thing...Did you have to hike in to your spot?


----------



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am just up here for school. San Antonio is home for me. I fish all over Colorado, had a great trip back in the spring and caught my personal best 31' bow out of the dreamstream. I like it up here but my dream's always involve me on the front of a skiff chasen tails. Someday i tarpon willl be caught on flies that i tied. All these fish caught her in the pics were off flies i tied. I finally had a pore guy ask me for help. He was tired of watching me real in hogs.


----------



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

yes i did. its about a 20 min hike.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

"Got a little Captain in ya?"

At least you're consistent.

Nice fish.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Cheesman is awesome. Are they still hitting scud patterns up there?

Two other great rivers, although a bit farther away, are the Dolores, and the San Juan. Big big trout, and very technical rivers.

I'm envious,

THE JAMMER


----------

